# Netzwerk-Ordnerfreigabe nur für bestimmte Nutzer



## KyriosTheristis (4. August 2006)

Guten Tag

Ich habe einen XP Rechner #1 der per LAN ins Internet geht.
Nun gehen 2 weitere XP Rechner #2 und #3 über Rechner #1 ins Internet (habe da einfach den Assistenten von Windows ausgeführt und der hat mir dann für #2 und #3 eine Netzwerkbrücke erstellt)
Das klappt Problemlos, beide kommen ins Internet.
Nun möchte ich mehrere Ordner von Rechner #1 freigeben, damit im Netzwerk darauf  zugegriffen werden kann, klappt ohne Probleme.
Jedoch möchte ich jetzt, dass nur Rechner #2 Zugriff hat und Rechner #3 keinen.

Wie löse ich das am Besten? 
Habe bei den Windows Einstellungen keine Funktion gefunden, um einen Rechner vom Netzwerk auszuschliessen, geht das irgendwie mit Passwort abfragen? Wäre auch super!

Danke für eure Hilfe

MfG
Kyrios


----------



## the_lorn (15. August 2006)

Hi,

ich denke du wirst die einfache Dateifreigabe deaktivieren sollen!
Extras|Orderoptionen|Ansicht|Erweiterte Einstellungen -> häckchen bei Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden (oder ähnlich) entfernen. 

Dann solltest du im Kontextmenue des Ordners (rechtsklick auf ordnername) Eigenschaften einen Reiter Sicherheit haben in dem du alle Rechte genau zuteilen kannst.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (16. August 2006)

Kann den Punkt "Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden" oder auch etwas ähnliches, nicht finden. Kann es daran liegt, dass ich XP HOME benutze und diese Funktion womöglich nur von Professional unterstützt wird?

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## the_lorn (16. August 2006)

Ja, unter Home steht diese Funktion nicht zur Verfügung! Nur bei der Pro-Version. Aber ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man mit wenigen handgriffen aus einer Home eine Pro machen kann.
Musste mal  nutzen  Sowas wie "Windows XP Home zu Professional" oder so.

Allein mit der originalen Windows Home weiß ich nicht, wie du das hinbekommen kannst. Ich würd sagen gar nicht. Aber vielleicht belehrt mich ja jemand des besseren.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (16. August 2006)

Okay, danke für die Antwort!

Aber naja... Soviel ich gelesen habe, ist diese Möglichkeit, die von der Zeitschrift C'T kommt, nicht ganz legal, wenn mann keine Pro Lizenz hat und für diese fehlt mir das Geld.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, um das ganze unter normalem Home zu erreichen? Evtl. mit Zusatztools?

Falls nicht, danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## the_lorn (17. August 2006)

Morgen!

Möglicherweise holft dir dieses Tool (FaJo XP FSE): 
http://www.fajo.de/portal/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=


----------



## KyriosTheristis (17. August 2006)

Sieht so aus, als wärs genau das, was ich suche!

Vielen vielen Tag

MfG
Kyrios


----------

